# reminder & update: server room maintenance: December 16, 2010



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2010)

Headline from Folding@home - http://folding.typepad.com/

Today was a poor day with many lost point but at least the work was done and can be used. Tomorrow could be the day your GPU's cool down because of lack of work. Just so you are warned.


----------

